# [SOLVED] [BERYL] nie działa panel KDE po włączeniu Beryla

## wxd

Ostatnio postanowiłem zainstalować sobie Beryla. Korzystałem przy tym z http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl oraz http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl.

Na początku większość rzeczy działała. Niestety (prawdopodobnie po aktualizacji systemu, ale tego nie jestem pewien) Beryl zaczął się bardzo dziwnie zachowywać. Mianowicie:

- Panel i Menu KDE i Tray jest praktycznie martwy, kliknięcie np. na jakieś zadanie nie powoduje minimalizacji/maksymalizacji okna.

- Zegar i pulpit jest jakby zamrożony.

Co ciekawe, gdy próbuję przejść na pulpit na innej ścianie kostki, podczas ruchu kostki zegar się odświeża. Walczę z tym już trzeci dzień, bez rezultatu. Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej na początku KDE z Berylem działało poprawnie, dało się minimalizować/maksymalizować okna.

grafika:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

```

x.org:

```
Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bistream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "synaptics"

        Load  "vbe"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option          "Xleds" "1 2 3"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

        Option          "Protocol" "auto"

        Option          "LeftEdge" "1700"

        Option          "RightEdge" "5300"

        Option          "TopEdge" "1700"

        Option          "BottomEdge" "4200"

        Option          "FingerLow" "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed" "0.09"

        Option          "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor" "0.15"

        Option          "EdgeMotionMinZ" "17"

        Option          "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "21"

        Option          "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "30"

        Option          "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "35"

        Option          "LeftRightScrolling" "1"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling" "1"

        Option          "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

        Option          "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "LCD"

        Option      "DPMS"

        Modeline "1024x768@70"  76.16  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 800  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "800x600@70"  45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "640x480@70"  28.56  640 664 728 816  480 481 484 500  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Intel0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        VideoRam    65536

        Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "LCD"

        Device     "Intel0"

        Monitor    "LCD"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1024x768@70" "800x600@70" "640x480@70"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768@70" "800x600@70" "640x480@70"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "LCD"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "Xinerama" "Off"

        Option          "Clone" "off"

        Option          "DontVTSwitch" "false"

        Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group   0

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Próbowałem wielokrotnie usuwać starą konfigurację KDE i Beryla. Niestety nic to nie pomogło. Czy któryś z szanownych kolegów spotkał się z tym problemem? W jaki sposób go rozwiązać? Będę wdzięczny za pomoc, spędza mi to sen z powiek  :Sad: Last edited by wxd on Mon May 14, 2007 6:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c0oba

Może coś ciekawego mówią logi?

----------

## wxd

Beryl uruchomiony z konsoli pokazuje, że wszystko w pożądku:

```
**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2048x2048)

```

Nastomiast przy uruchamianiu beryl-settings wychodzą takie rzeczy (notabene nie powinny mieć wpływu na to co się dzieje):

```
/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1239: PangoWarning: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

  bar.append_text(m)

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:590: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  EdgeStore.set(Iter,0,"<small>%s</small>"%q.ShortDesc,1,p.Name,2,q.Name,3,True)

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:586: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  EdgeStore.set(Iter,0,"<b>%s</b>"%p.ShortDesc,3,False)

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1729: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  Label.set_markup("<small>%s</small>"%(Category.ShortDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1746: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 2 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  HeaderLabel.set_markup("<b><big>%s</big></b>\n<i>%s</i>"%(Category.ShortDesc,Category.LongDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1159: GtkWarning: Invalid input string

  ss = gtk.CheckButton(m)

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1662: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  Label.set_markup("<small>%s</small>"%(Plugin.ShortDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1672: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 2 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  HeaderLabel.set_markup("<b><big>%s</big></b>\n<i>%s</i>"%(Plugin.ShortDesc,Plugin.LongDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:474: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  this.Label.set_markup("%s"%(set.ShortDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:340: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  category.Label.set_markup("<small>%s</small>"%(category.Category.ShortDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:352: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  plugin.Label.set_markup("<small>%s</small>"%(plugin.Plugin.ShortDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:354: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  plgInfo.Label.set_markup("<small><i><b>%s</b></i></small>"%(plgInfo.Plugin.ShortDesc))

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1955: PangoWarning: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

  MainWindow.show_all()

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1955: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  MainWindow.show_all()

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1956: PangoWarning: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

  gtk.main()

/usr/bin/beryl-settings:1956: GtkWarning: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: BĹÄd w wierszu 1 przy znaku 9: Tekst nie jest poprawnym ĹaĹcuchem UTF-8

  gtk.main()
```

Log z x.orga:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-ck1-venus i686 

Current Operating System: Linux venus 2.6.21-ck1-venus #5 Sat May 12 12:23:10 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 10 May 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 13 08:55:48 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "LCD" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel0"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "Mouse1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bistream-vera" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "DontVTSwitch" "false"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "10"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "Off"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cb2e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1179,ff31 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1179,ff31 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1179,ff31 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2664 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1179,ff31 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:01:0: chip 104c,ac56 card 3400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 06:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1179,ff31 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 168c,0013 card 1468,0404 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,10), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,9,9), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 10: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,10,10), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:1:0), (6,7,8), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xb0080000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0000000/18, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0x34000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0111000 - 0xb01110ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0111000 - 0xb01110ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0111000 - 0xb01110ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.7.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0111000 - 0xb01110ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0111000 - 0xb01110ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) I810(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0xB0080000

(II) I810(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(II) I810(0): Kernel reported 110080 total, 1 used

(II) I810(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 440316 kB available

(II) I810(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) I810(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) I810(0): Will attempt to tell the BIOS that there is 12288 kB VideoRAM

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 12288 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): BIOS now sees 12288 kB VideoRAM

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(**) I810(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(**) I810(0): page flipping disabled

(==) I810(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) I810(0): BIOS Build: 1219

(==) I810(0): Device Presence: disabled.

(==) I810(0): Display Info: enabled.

(II) I810(0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here.

         If you encounter this problem please add 

       Option "DisplayInfo" "FALSE"

         to the Device section of your XF86Config file.

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (720,400)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP (digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2059)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: LFP (local flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: Second (second CRT): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2059)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV2 (second TV): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2059)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP2 (second digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2059)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: LFP2 (second local flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2059)

(II) I810(0): Size of device LFP (local flat panel) is 1024 x 768

(II) I810(0): No active displays on Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Currently active displays on Pipe B:

(II) I810(0):    LFP (local flat panel)

(II) I810(0): Lowest common panel size for pipe B is 1024 x 768

(==) I810(0): Display is using Pipe B

(--) I810(0): Maximum frambuffer space: 65368 kByte

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully

(II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1024x768

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) I810(0): Manufacturer: SHP  Model: 13b4  Serial#: 0

(II) I810(0): Year: 1990  Week: 0

(II) I810(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) I810(0): Digital Display Input

(II) I810(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) I810(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) I810(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend; RGB/Color Display

(II) I810(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) I810(0): redX: 0.000 redY: 0.000   greenX: 0.000 greenY: 0.000

(II) I810(0): blueX: 0.000 blueY: 0.000   whiteX: 0.000 whiteY: 0.000

(II) I810(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) I810(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) I810(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) I810(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) I810(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) I810(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) I810(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

(II) I810(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1036  h_sync_end 1172 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) I810(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) I810(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) I810(0):    00ffffffffffff004d10b41300000000

(II) I810(0):    00000103801e1778ca00000000000000

(II) I810(0):    00000000080061400101010101010101

(II) I810(0):    01010101010164190040410026300c88

(II) I810(0):    360030e4100000180000001000000000

(II) I810(0):    00000000000000000a20000000100000

(II) I810(0):    000000000000000000000a2000000010

(II) I810(0):    004c5131353058314c485332200a0053

(II) I810(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) I810(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) I810(0): Modeline "1024x768"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync

(II) I810(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1036 1172 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.

   No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(--) I810(0): Maximum space available for video modes: 12288 kByte

---tutaj wycialem tylko tryby---

*(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480@70" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

*(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600@70" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

*(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768@70" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) I810(0): LCD: Using hsync range of 43.89-48.51 kHz

(II) I810(0): LCD: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768@70" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600@70" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "640x480@70" (no mode of this name)

---tutaj wycialem tylko tryby ---

(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "1024x768"

(**) I810(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(**) I810(0): DPI set to (86, 84)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) I810(0): VBE Restore workaround: enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0111000 - 0xb01110ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Allocated 128 kB for the ring buffer at 0x0

(II) I810(0): Allocating at least 512 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) I810(0): Initial framebuffer allocation size: 6144 kByte

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for HW cursor at 0xdfff000 (0x1d5db000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 16 kB for HW (ARGB) cursor at 0xdffb000 (0x0bf48000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for Overlay registers at 0xdffa000 (0x0a943000).

(II) I810(0): Allocated 64 kB for the scratch buffer at 0xdfea000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) I810(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) I810(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) I810(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0073000

(II) I810(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0073000 to 0xb7cce000

(II) I810(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0020000

(II) I810(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) I810(0): Allocated 32 kB for the logical context at 0xdfe2000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 3072 kB for the back buffer at 0xd800000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 3072 kB for the depth buffer at 0xd400000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 52992 kB for textures at 0x620000

(II) I810(0): 0x81f96e0: Memory at offset 0x00020000, size 6144 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81fa818: Memory at offset 0x0dfff000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81fa468: Memory at offset 0x0dffb000, size 16 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81fa76c: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 128 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81f9720: Memory at offset 0x0dfea000, size 64 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81fa5b0: Memory at offset 0x0dffa000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81f98b8: Memory at offset 0x0dfe2000, size 32 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81f98d8: Memory at offset 0x0d800000, size 3072 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81f98f8: Memory at offset 0x0d400000, size 3072 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x81f9918: Memory at offset 0x00620000, size 52992 kBytes

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the back buffer.

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the depth buffer.

(II) I810(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0080000

(II) I810(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000

(II) I810(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1024 x 768 (pitch 1024)

(II) I810(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) I810(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x28004000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xcd800000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xcd400000

(II) I810(0): [drm] textures = 0xc0620000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 54263808

(II) I810(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(==) I810(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) I810(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0dfff000 (pgoffset 57343)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x0dffb000 (pgoffset 57339)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x0dfea000 (pgoffset 57322)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0dffa000 (pgoffset 57338)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x0dfe2000 (pgoffset 57314)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x0d800000 (pgoffset 55296)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x0d400000 (pgoffset 54272)

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.

   No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): Enabling plane B.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is now disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is now enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x00000000

(II) I810(0): PIPEBCONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s

(II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 1216 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 252 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s

(**) I810(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) I810(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      16 128x128 slots

      4 256x256 slots

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) I810(0): DPMS enabled

(II) I810(0): Set up overlay video

(II) I810(0): Set up textured video

(II) I810(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) I810(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) I810(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 17

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) I810(0): RandR enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) I810(0): Rotating to 0 degrees

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5300"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1700"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "100"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinZ" "17"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "21"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "30"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "35"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

(**) Option "LeftRightScrolling" "1"

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) TouchPad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer" "False"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XLeds" "1 2 3"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) Mouse autoprobe: Disabling secondary wheel

```

Nie wyczytałem z niego nic co mogło by być odpowiedzialne za takie dziwne zachowanie. Chyba, że coś pominąłem...

Gdzie jeszcze ewentualnie mogę znaleźć jakiekolwiek komunikaty o błędach?

----------

## c0oba

Czyli to pewnie gdzieś w kde siedzi. Ja już moge tylko powiedzieć "use gnome":P

Dla pewności możesz spróbować jakieś inne środowisko graficzne/przeinstalować kde, ale to dużo roboty.

----------

## wxd

Hmm... Powiem tak, że KDE dzisiaj w nocy przeinstalowałem, przy okazji uaktualniłem kilka pakietów. Niestety to nie pomogło. Jednak bardzo mnie zastanawia, dlaczego na samym początku działało prawidłowo. Gdyby od początku działo się coś takiego, to mógłbym zrozumieć...

Dodam jeszcze, że wypróbowałem specjalną dystrybucję Live do testowania Beryla - SabayonLinux oparty o Gentoo. Tam wszystko śmiga ładnie. Próbowałem nawet wyeksportować konfiguracje z niego i wrzucić do mojego Gentoo - też bez skutku.

No cóż temat pozostaje otwarty, może za jakiś czas pojawi się nowsza wersja Beryla, wtedy wypróbuję. A nad instalacją Gnome się jeszcze zastanowię  :Very Happy: 

Dzięki bardzo za pomoc  :Smile: 

A może jeszcze ktoś dorzuci swoje 3 grosze...  :Question: 

Edit:

Właśnie zainstalowałem gnome-light. Niestety efekt ten sam - menu też zamiera i niewiele można zrobić... Wygląda na to, że to jednak wina Beryla.  :Sad: 

----------

## unK

Przekompiluj xorg-server, powinno pomóc. A przynajmniej mi pomogło jak miałem taki sam problem   :Wink: 

----------

## wxd

Faktycznie przekompilowanie xorg-server pomogło. Bardzo dziękuję koledze za pomoc. Masz u mnie dużego browara   :Very Happy: 

----------

